# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد شرکت در کنکور زبان و تغییر کتاب درسی زیست

## m.l.s

سلام دوستان

در مهلت مجددی که سازمان سنجش داده میتونم کنکور زبان شرکت کنم؟
گروه اصلیم تجربی بود ولی میخوام زبان هم شرکت کنم ...

----------


## SNIPER

خب آره دیگه اگه مهلت مجدد داده باشن چرا نتونی ثبت نام کنی؟  مهلت مجدد برای ثبت نامه دیگه.

----------

